# Hochauflösendes pdf mit Photoshop erstellen



## techno_prog (14. Oktober 2006)

ich bin nochmal wollt fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich mit photoshop 7 ein hochauflösendes pdf erstellen kann oder mir ein prog sagen kann womit das geht


----------



## pamax (14. Oktober 2006)

adobe acrobat.

pMx


----------



## oscarr (18. Oktober 2006)

techno_prog hat gesagt.:


> ich bin nochmal wollt fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich mit photoshop 7 ein hochauflösendes pdf erstellen kann oder mir ein prog sagen kann womit das geht



Speichern unter > ***.PDF 

Acrobat ist vielmehr zum weiterverabeiten von PDFs gedacht. Wenn dann erstellt man diese über den Drucker/Treiber mit hilfe des Distillers. Du solltest aber ohne Probleme aus Photoshop hochaufgelöste Pdfs erstellen können. Vorrausertzung ist natürlich dass deine Daten hochaufgelöst vorliegen.


----------

